# Graffietti ?



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Had the day off today but got a call from my helper who went to a job in Stamford to wait for the inspector that our 115sr was sprayed with black spray paint. I instructed him to report it to the police dept. to have a report on the incident and hopefully they would find the hoodlums that did it. The machine was left not more than 20' from the neighbors house, I can't believe it ( unless it was the neighbor ):w00t: No wonder you left that area Nick. Anyways anyone have a magic potion to take the paint off without harming the machine paint?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you know, i have to laugh....i have a brother in san jose, ca...another on marco island, fla....they both complain about the graffiti in their communities...i drive down our interstate here, and have seen one instance of it on an overpass....it said..."trust Jesus" LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Try to hit it with mineral spirits, but if the sun hit it, or it's hot, it's probably on there real good.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Try to hit it with mineral spirits, but if the sun hit it, or it's hot, it's probably on there real good.


So basicly are you saying it's hopeless? I havn't seen it yet, so not sure how bad it is, and probably won't get there till next week, so it doesn't sound good.:no:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Nope, not good. :no:
Time to go out and find some Caterpillar Yellow spraypaint. :shutup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Pro has a point! If you were to paint it Caterpillar yellow you then could say you have a real machine!

Try polishing compound or a rubbing compound if its stubborn.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Paint remover work yet?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Wish I could say it did, truth is I came back on Wed. and have been stuck in New Fairfield this week. I'll let you know next week. Jeesh I heard today you guys have a Dunkin Donuts up there now, the place is really booming Huh?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

There is only a rumor of a Dunkin Doughnuts. There will be a Super Stop & Shop in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok, a guy I spoke to today has plans on doing some assisted living housing up there. Nick I can hook you up with a pre construction deal. You can have your pic of units.:laughing: :clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

As long as it's in the contract YOU aren't able to be eligible for residence until I die!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

C'mon Nick we could be neighbors.


----------



## eddiemac (Dec 6, 2004)

*Graffiti on tractor*

If its been cooked on, you might want to use machine compound and a buffing wheel, at least if the damage covers a large area. You have to be careful around the edges, though. You can burn right through the paint there.

If you haven't used a wheel before, it might be worth it to let a detailer have a crack at it.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well went to the job site where this machine is today, a week after it was sprayed. Hit it with some Brake Clean and some decal remover and took all the spray paint off, the machine paint is fine. Applied a coat of wax on it, looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmic, busy this wknd? my 690 could use a coat of wax


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day, they do look good all cleaned up and pollished.:thumbsup:Let me just say that I didn't wax the whole machine just the panel that I cleaned the spray paint off of.:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Old Joe, 

I'm glad that worked out. Maybe that Kobelco will operate like a real machine now!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we leased a sk-210 last year, great machine! i love the computer on it. it memorizes how you dig, and you can plug that into a preset. very handy doing storm sewer work. low engine speed, low oil flow for setting pipe, and rock and roll for getting the dirt moved. too bad the dealer didn't want to move one bad enough, ended up with a hyundai


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Kobelco SK200 Mark IV and a Cat 315C. Pound for pound, that Kobelco will rip the Cat a new one. I installed 3,100' of 8" main with it. At 12' in hardpan we were putting in 10 pipes a day. Pretty good for just a 3 man crew, plus my dad runs the tri-axle hauling bedding material in between backfilling. We went through 3 sets of teeth on the job.

Don't get me wrong, I am a Cat fan. Our Kobelco has a cummins motor in it. The new ones have a freakin izuzu motor in them.


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

i say keep the battle scars on the machine


----------

